# Pre mixed GH in 45iu bottles



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

A mate of mine has been offered GH that is pre mixed and comes in 45iu batches. Anyone come across this?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

When you say 'batches' what do you mean?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are only a few makes of GH that are pre-mixed and they are all Pharma apart from one which is from GenSci

ask your mate what brand it is??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sounds like simplex by nordotropin

they come in 15, 30 or 45iu pens

each pen should come in a sealed tray, packaged on a box

if they are not in the tray, be careful as solution can be removed and replaced by water with a slin pin....and you wouldnt notice

http://www.novonordisk.com/images/therapy_areas/growth_hormone_therapy/275-110_cartridge.jpg


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here you go


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ive had that a few times, but i dont think i took enough of it, how does it compare as gh goes??


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Jimmy .. I think that's it. Seemed fairly expensive for 45iu's though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kezz this is the B0llox when it comes to GH mate, Mars it is definatly not cheap...well to most  this is why chinese GH like Hygetropin is so popular...normally you can get 100iu's for the same price as 45iu's of this stuff


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Paul .. yeah it is about the same as 100iu's of the chinese stuff. Would you need to use a lower dose of the simplex than you would the chinese?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Marsbar said:


> Paul .. yeah it is about the same as 100iu's of the chinese stuff. Would you need to use a lower dose of the simplex than you would the chinese?


Yes, the chinese flu tops are weak in comparison, hence we have to use a larger dose, id stick with those pharma ones if you can. I think you'll better results, 2iu's might do a good job on those depending how your taking it.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

five-o .. what would be the best way to take it? Do you mean pre w/o, post w/o etc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would use Half the amount of Pharma to the amount of chinese bu then that is not a definate answer....i am going to be using Nutropin and other Pharma GH for the next 5months i will be using 4-6iu's ed....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Marsbar said:


> five-o .. what would be the best way to take it? Do you mean pre w/o, post w/o etc?


Ive heard pharma stuff taken sub-q at just 2iu's will do wonders for fatloss, and I can imagine that 5iu's taken PWO intramuscularly will work as good as 10iu's of the chinese crap we all have to put up with.

A fella I know always talks about Sero's he once used, he said that 2-3iu's were equivalnet to around 10iu's of blue tops...just goes to show the difference eh.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

i used that for my show prep. awesome suff


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i would use Half the amount of Pharma to the amount of chinese bu then that is not a definate answer....i am going to be using Nutropin and other Pharma GH for the next 5months i will be using 4-6iu's ed....


your have to keep us updated on how you get on with it pscarb


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah ive heard great reports about it, but unfortunately i havnt been able to get my hands on any as of yet. really it only jintropin and hygetropin that is readily avaiable over here.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL

when i think of all the money i spent on GH back in the days

there was no chinese gh around

some russian but that wasnt so popular

i stayed on genatropin and simplex all year round for a few years

small mortgage lol


----------



## stallion19 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have somatropin 30iu 2ml vial they are PREMIXED , has anyone ever used these or seen them .....are they the real deal or junk


----------

